
Free Automated Cross-Browser JavaScript Testing - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/2012/06/28/free-automated-cross-browser-javascript-testing/
======
yesbabyyes
Good advice! Another alternative, if you don't need mobile browser tests, is
Testling, which runs your tests on Browserling's servers. It's not free, but
way easier to get started.

~~~
defied
Or consider using TestingBot.com which provides mobile testing with Selenium.
Easier than setting up/maintaining everything yourself.

------
mkmcdonald
The browser versions here are never mentioned, which means this is "multi-
browser", and not "cross-browser" (a large difference).

Furthermore, the following snippets are simply false:

> But Internet Explorer is the black sheep of the browser world. If your tests
> fail in just one browser, well, you get the picture.

Funny how older versions of browsers such as Opera are never mentioned. IE
versions 6-8 seem to be the only "old" browsers that exist. Which of course is
because they're still in use. Myopia reigns supreme.

I've often found that IE versions 4-9 will point out errors I've made in my
code, as the IE platform is far more strict than browsers such as Firefox,
which scramble to protect bad code.

> Accordingly, automating testing in Internet Explorer is much more involved
> than any other browser.

As someone that tests in 20+ browsers, I spend a lot more time on Firefox
versions 1-13 than I do with IE versions 4-9, especially with scripting.
Nevermind Google Chrome, which makes testing incremental versions nearly
impossible (and no, auto-upgrades are no guarantee).

> Getting automatic cross-browser JavaScript testing working is a complex
> affair, and bound to involve some amount of trial and error.

Conclusion: test manually. There are no guarantees.

~~~
frew
What product are you working on that it's possibly worth your time to test
with FF 1? It's got like 0.01% marketshare at most. People mention IE 6-8
because large numbers of people are still on it due to corporate IT policies.

------
mleonhard
<http://saucelabs.com/> provides this setup as a service. And theirs is much
more sophisticated, with screenshots and videos of failed tests.

------
ahrjay
I built a simple cli tool to do cross browser unit testing.

bunyip: <http://ryanseddon.github.com/bunyip/>

------
heretohelp
If you don't actually care about cross-browser testing you can use phantomjs
which is considerably nicer.

